# Help! Upgrading Memory for IBM PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0 (NetVista)



## metal_head819 (Nov 8, 2007)

So i have an IBM PhoenixBIOS 4.0 Release 6.0 (NetVista) with only 256MB of RAM. I was fine with that up until about a month ago when i just couldn't take the lag anymore. I made my decision that i was going to upgrade. So i searched around on NEWEGG and i found this one (http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/upgrade.asp?cid=24986). I want to get 2 of the 512 sticks. Is this a good choice?

Also, I heard someone tell me that I will need to buy a new processer too if im going to upgrade my memory. Is that true?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

The memory looks to be fine, and no you do not have to change your cpu to upgrade the memory, you may also wish to check Crucial.com for compatible memory as well.


----------

